# All about Hair Dye- Black, Brown, Blonde, Red, Pink, Blue, Green, Purple



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Well, since my posts on someone else's threads remain unanswered I thought I'd make a new thread. This will be a general thread about hair dye and can be bumped at any time.

If anyone wants to know about drug store red hair dyes, ask me. I've tried many of them.

I haven't tried this one though. Someone recommended it online but they only sell it in England apparently. Anyone tried it?

http://www.superdrug.com/Superdrug/Superdrug-Vibrance-Mango-Copper-Burst-7-4/p/275281#.VF5aLr4-DRa


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Anyone know any good pink hair dyes? Temporary or semi-permanent. Something that will look good even on hair that isn't bleached white/ light blonde. I just want to do a few chunks, not the whole head. Doesn't need to last for too long. If it lasted a week, I'd be happy.

I saw this at the drug store the other day and it kind of inspired me but apparently it has horrible reviews.










http://www.beautyjunkiesunite.com/WP/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/Garnier-Color-Styler-Pink-Pop.jpg


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

*Some of the colors I've tried*

Loreal Feria 74









Loreal Excellence 9RB (permanent)









Clairol Natural Instincts 16 (semi-permanent)









Loreal Excellence 8.43 (permanent)









Loreal Superior Preference 7LA (permanent)









Loreal Superior Preference RR07 (permanent)









Loreal Superior Preference 6R (permanent)


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

The color was the best with Loreal Superior Preference 7LA but it fades super fast. Or maybe my hair doesn't hold color very well anymore.

Actually the semi-permanent red dyes last as long as the permanent. I liked the Natural Instincts 16 but it's a bit darker and a bit too fake looking for my taste.

I'm planning on trying this one next time. It's a color that they stopped producing for a few years but has come out again recently. The natural instincts semi-permanent ones come out waaay redder than they show on the box. I don't know why the old boxes show a much redder color than the newer boxes.

Clairol Natural Instincts 15RG


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

I tryed doing a Cosmic blue but it just turned black, gonna go for a lighter shade of blue next time.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm embarrassed to admit I shop at hot topic...but I used manic panic pink and it came out really well, however, I did it on bleached hair. I have no idea how it will come out on yours. Also it's semi-permanent which means it will stay for a few weeks before it fades but can be removed sooner (with a lot of serious washing).


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

komorikun said:


> If anyone wants to know about drug store red hair dyes, ask me. I've tried many of them.


What's your natural hair color? Do you lighten your hair to do the red? I always wanted to have red auburn hair but the store dyes don't seem to go over my dark brown hair very well. The last thing I used was a red that was meant to go over dark brown and turn it red. All that happened was the top of my hair got red, and the rest was dark still, so it looked like I had two-toned hair lol. Am I supposed to bleach my hair first? I have no idea how to do that and I'd be terrified to try. I already suck at just dying my hair, even with help from my mother.

Now I was gonna go to the hair salon to get them to do my hair red but I'm scared of the price. I went once to get my hair dyed black because I was too lazy to do it myself, and it was 70 dollars if I remember correctly. And that's just dumping black dye on my hair, super easy! I have no idea what the cost would be if they had to strip the color out of my hair first.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about removing brassy tones from dyed brown hair?

On blonde hair you'd use a toner, but brown is too dark for toner to make a difference. I've read online that people have had good results mixing a very small amount of blue hair dye with cheap conditioner, but that seems risky as heck.

I don't think putting a darker shade of brown over the top would work, and I don't want to make my hair any darker anyway.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

lisbeth said:


> Does anyone know anything about removing brassy tones from dyed brown hair?
> 
> On blonde hair you'd use a toner, but brown is too dark for toner to make a difference. I've read online that people have had good results mixing a very small amount of blue hair dye with cheap conditioner, but that seems risky as heck.
> 
> I don't think putting a darker shade of brown over the top would work, and I don't want to make my hair any darker anyway.


Be careful with that cause one time I dyed my hair with dark* ash *blonde and my hair ended up with a slight green tint to it. The ash colors are supposed to get rid of the brassiness but....


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Monroee said:


> What's your natural hair color? Do you lighten your hair to do the red? I always wanted to have red auburn hair but the store dyes don't seem to go over my dark brown hair very well. The last thing I used was a red that was meant to go over dark brown and turn it red. All that happened was the top of my hair got red, and the rest was dark still, so it looked like I had two-toned hair lol. Am I supposed to bleach my hair first? I have no idea how to do that and I'd be terrified to try. I already suck at just dying my hair, even with help from my mother.
> 
> Now I was gonna go to the hair salon to get them to do my hair red but I'm scared of the price. I went once to get my hair dyed black because I was too lazy to do it myself, and it was 70 dollars if I remember correctly. And that's just dumping black dye on my hair, super easy! I have no idea what the cost would be if they had to strip the color out of my hair first.


My natural hair color is light brown. I lighten it to dark or medium blonde occasionally, maybe once or twice a year but I dye it red every 2 or 3 months. Often times I get a color darker than desired when I dye red. If it's not super bright in the beginning it will fade real fast. For dark brown hair you should buy red dye made for people with dark hair. You won't get a shade like any of the ones you see in those boxes I posted though without lightening it first.

What color red do you want?

I heard this is a good one for people with dark hair.

http://www.sallybeauty.com/red-hilights/LOREAL36,default,pd.html


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Probably will look like this:


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Manic Panic and Special Effects hair dyes are absolutely awesome, imo.

Manic Panic:









Special Effects:









P.s. I recommend using a bleaching kit unless you're blonde.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Okay, I tried a new color and it's probably one of the best that I've ever used. I did lighten it 3 weeks prior (to a sort of medium reddish blonde).

I lightened it with this:

*Loreal Preference 10NB*










Then dyed it with this:

*Loreal Excellence 7R*


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm thinking about dying my hair black with blue/purple bits. 

Has anyone tried manic panic raven before? Particularly want to know how it looks for people with lighter hair, some dyes like Directions Ebony I read turn blue/greenish on lighter hair (not after fading I mean straight after dying) but not sure if that will be the case on darker brown (natural) hair or not... I wanted to try and buy semi permanent but I think from the looks of it most semi permanent black dyes are kind of rubbishy.

Also can anyone recommend me a permanent black hair dye that's long lasting without fading much?


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm thinking about dying my hair black with blue/purple bits.
> 
> Has anyone tried manic panic raven before? Particularly want to know how it looks for people with lighter hair, some dyes like Directions Ebony I read turn blue/greenish on lighter hair (not after fading I mean straight after dying) but not sure if that will be the case on darker brown (natural) hair or not... I wanted to try and buy semi permanent but I think from the looks of it most semi permanent black dyes are kind of rubbishy.
> 
> Also can anyone recommend me a permanent black hair dye that's long lasting without fading much?


If your going with black I'd just use normal brand black dyes, like the ones for covering up gray hair and such, and mix it with what ever blue or purple dye you want to use. I've done that before on bleached hair and it turned out fine and stayed well after the pink I had used with it faded out.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

I used to dye my hair all the time, blue, green, red, pink(several times), black and pink, black and purple, straight black... I really want start doing it again at some point but my boss wants me to have a normal hair colour.. I hope It's not going to be like some sort of thing I did when I was younger and can't do any more since I sold my soul to become an adult..


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Estillum said:


> If your going with black I'd just use normal brand black dyes, like the ones for covering up gray hair and such, and mix it with what ever blue or purple dye you want to use. I've done that before on bleached hair and it turned out fine and stayed well after the pink I had used with it faded out.


Ah I think my post was too vague, I want the black bit to be proper black black and then just dye bleached strands purple and blue around my fringe area (so I was hoping that the black dye coming out another colour or tinted would not be the case ) But thanks, yeah, I think going for normal box brand would be best. Just wondering on what brand to go with.


----------



## CJanene (Jan 16, 2015)

komorikun said:


> Anyone know any good pink hair dyes? Temporary or semi-permanent. Something that will look good even on hair that isn't bleached white/ light blonde. I just want to do a few chunks, not the whole head. Doesn't need to last for too long. If it lasted a week, I'd be happy.
> 
> I saw this at the drug store the other day and it kind of inspired me but apparently it has horrible reviews.
> 
> ...


Yeah, this hair product is really sucky. I used the red one and it sucks. Its liquid in a bottle and you just put it on whatever part of your hair you want. The reason I didn't like it is it came out really easily (I could rub it off with my fingers, no water) and it made my hair feel dry. After it dried it looked like I just put chalk on my hair and the color looked funny. The color isn't going to look like anything close to what is depicted on the box. I wouldn't recommend it.

But I heard Splat is a really good brand if you want bright vibrant colors but it bleeds out when you wet it for too long. But imo its the only brand with a great variety of colors that work


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

So I tried it and it didn't really work out 

Even though I put foil over the bits I bleached, most of them still ended up somehow turning dark/black and then when I put the purple dye over areas later (also blue but none of that showed up,) there's areas where it got onto darker hair so that became tinted so some bits look dark brown annoyingly - the colour it was already, and then there's about one strand of clear bright purple.

Disapointing cause I wanted like:










but less purple all in one place and also blue. But you know, that level of brightness.

I guess I'll see what it looks like in sunlight. Next time >.<


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

komorikun said:


> The color was the best with Loreal Superior Preference 7LA but it fades super fast. Or maybe my hair doesn't hold color very well anymore.
> 
> Actually the semi-permanent red dyes last as long as the permanent. I liked the Natural Instincts 16 but it's a bit darker and a bit too fake looking for my taste.
> 
> ...


I did try 15RG and it was a pretty nice color on the old growth. Relatively natural shade of red. Unfortunately not strong enough to dye my light brown roots.

The 16 is much stronger and is able to dye light brown hair. It's pretty fake looking though, as I mentioned before.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Just a few days ago I tried a few new colors.

First I lightened my hair with this:

*Loreal LB02*









Oh boy. It got really light. This stuff is way stronger than the previously mentioned 10NB.

So I then dyed it using a mixture of these two:

*Loreal Excellence 7R*









*Garnier Nutrisse 74 Lightest Intense Copper*


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

It came out super bright and extremely fake looking. Sort of red/orange. Horrid. Like too bright to go to work orange. So I dyed it again with the Loreal 7R and used 10 volume developer with it (instead of the 20 that is in the box) to make it darker and less crazy. It's better now. I was freaking out for a while though. Almost used color remover (Color Oops). That stuff works but it makes dying your hair more unpredictable than it already is. I'm going to stay away from Garnier now.... I've had really bright fakish results before but never so bad that I didn't want to go outside with it.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> So I tried it and it didn't really work out
> 
> Even though I put foil over the bits I bleached, most of them still ended up somehow turning dark/black and then when I put the purple dye over areas later (also blue but none of that showed up,) there's areas where it got onto darker hair so that became tinted so some bits look dark brown annoyingly - the colour it was already, and then there's about one strand of clear bright purple.
> 
> ...


You didn't dye the whole thing black before doing the highlights did you?


----------



## liv490 (Jun 1, 2015)

Oh wow, you all have such beautiful hair!
Just wanted to ask if any of you lovely-haired people had ever used Olaplex before when bleaching? I've heard it works great for damage reduction. I have reeeeally curly hair and I've considered bleaching it a bit lighter (naturally and currently mid-brown) but I've only ever used temp dyes and never bleached because the damage potential for hair that curly is horrific (especially since curly hair is notoriously dry) and I'd end up looking like a frizzled clown. If, however, Olaplex does what they say it does and reduces damage to nearly nothing, then I'd be much more willing to give bleaching a shot.
Any opinions on the stuff?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

komorikun said:


> You didn't dye the whole thing black before doing the highlights did you?


Nah I did lighten + dye the highlights first, but I probably should have used two boxes of blonde dye to lighten it more first since by that point all my previous highlights had grown out and it was mostly just my natural dark brown colour also I guess while rinsing the black dye afterwards it probably just rinsed more of the colour out and merged together since I did it on the same day.


----------



## ChaosKitty (May 24, 2015)

I actually stay far away from the boxed haircolor from the drugstore these days. I usually go to Sally's Beauty Supply when I want to dye my hair. I've actually been debating doing something different with my hair. Doing so bright, wild color instead of my normal red hair. I was thinking pink at first, but then decided that was a bad idea since I redden in the face a lot so it would make my hair glow. XD Then I thought about blue or purple....still haven't decided.

My hair is naturally a light ash brown with lots of silver in it. I had red hair in my youth, but it turned ashy in my older years. Now I keep it dyed to hide the silver more than the ash brown. XD


----------

